# How can I change jobs in dubai



## scratch (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi

I have recently been offered a job in Dubai and unfortunately the salary and bonus is too low.

I have been told that it can be very difficult to change employers - is this correct? Some other advice given to me is that I wont have any trouble changing employer if I so wished because they are based in the free zone?

Please help

Scratch


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

It's easier to change jobs if you are working for a freezone company. Otherwise, it's difficult to change jobs here as you face a work ban if you quit a non-FZ co. before the contract is up.

Have you already arrived in Dubai, signed the contract and started working? If not, then just look for another position.


----------



## scratch (Nov 10, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> It's easier to change jobs if you are working for a freezone company. Otherwise, it's difficult to change jobs here as you face a work ban if you quit a non-FZ co. before the contract is up.
> 
> Have you already arrived in Dubai, signed the contract and started working? If not, then just look for another position.


not working yet - start next week, I was going to work for the salary they have offered and if the salary is not reviewed, as they say it will, to a suitable amount measured against my performance after 3 months I would leave. 

So they can not ban me if they are based in Free zone? How about penalties? The job is only 14K per month, and this is not enough. I have thought about waiting for another opportunity but my current contract finished beginning Nov in UK and it would just tie every thing in.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

If I'm working for a freezone company then is it easier to change jobs WITHIN the same freezone or also to any non-free zone company as well? Please elaborate.



DesertStranded said:


> It's easier to change jobs if you are working for a freezone company.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

scratch said:


> not working yet - start next week, I was going to work for the salary they have offered and if the salary is not reviewed, as they say it will, to a suitable amount measured against my performance after 3 months I would leave.
> 
> So they can not ban me if they are based in Free zone? How about penalties? The job is only 14K per month, and this is not enough. I have thought about waiting for another opportunity but my current contract finished beginning Nov in UK and it would just tie every thing in.
> 
> Thanks for your help


I would not advice anyone to move here if they feel the salary offered is low and especially if you know you will struggle. Has you company put something in your contract re the increase? Have they said how much they will increase your salary by? 

I would ask them to put all of this in writing and incorporate it within your contract. I've met too many people who were promised endless perks by their company. The reality can prove very different when you arrive here. If it ain't in the contract, then they are under no obligation to do anything. Your employer literally owns you when you come out here, so make sure you that you get something in writing. Yes, you can change jobs but your employer can put paid to that and make your life quite miserable if he so chooses!


----------



## scratch (Nov 10, 2008)

*can i avoid getting banned if i switch employer*



Maz25 said:


> I would not advice anyone to move here if they feel the salary offered is low and especially if you know you will struggle. Has you company put something in your contract re the increase? Have they said how much they will increase your salary by?
> 
> I would ask them to put all of this in writing and incorporate it within your contract. I've met too many people who were promised endless perks by their company. The reality can prove very different when you arrive here. If it ain't in the contract, then they are under no obligation to do anything. Your employer literally owns you when you come out here, so make sure you that you get something in writing. Yes, you can change jobs but your employer can put paid to that and make your life quite miserable if he so chooses!


Thanks very much for your help. I have asked them to put it in writing. I understand that they can make it difficult but is there a way i can I avoid a ban? if so, what is it

Many Thanks

Phil


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Have you signed the contract already? If not, don't and just continue looking. Perhaps you can negotiate with them for more money. But do not sign the contract if it's not to your liking. If they make promises to you that are not in the contract then you don't have a leg to stand on to complain to the labor dept. if they don't honor it.


----------

